# Händler im Saarland gesucht für Laufrad aufbauen



## cpetit (11. August 2005)

Hallo,
habe mir jetzt ein paar xtr-Naben günstig gekauft. Jetzt suche ich im Saarland einen Händler der mir ein Laufradsatz mit meinen Naben aufbaut.


Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Einheimischer (11. August 2005)

cpetit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mir jetzt ein paar xtr-Naben günstig gekauft. Jetzt suche ich im Saarland einen Händler der mir ein Laufradsatz mit meinen Naben aufbaut.
> 
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=5804&highlight=H%E4ndler
...macht eigentlich jeder anständige Händler.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (11. August 2005)

Den link kenne ich schon.  Aber helfen kann er mir nicht. jetzt weis ich immer noch nicht wer das gut kann.
Zur Zeit tendiere ich zu (Pedale Wheels oder Whizz Wheels) möchte aber nur ungerne die Sache von auswärts machen lassen wgen den Portokosten.

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch jemand der sich mal ein Laufrad aufbauen lassen hat


----------



## Einheimischer (11. August 2005)

Du hast gefragt wer dir den LRS aufbaut und das macht halt jeder vernünftige Händler.
Ich habe mir einen LRS bei H2 Sport in Homburg aufbauen lassen (auch XTR Naben mit Revos und Mavic 717) und bin sehr zufrieden damit, auch nach ca. 4000Km inkl. Renneinsätzen keine Mängel.

Grüße.


----------



## sarakosa (11. August 2005)

Ah, da bereitet sich einer auf seine Rückkehr vor   
Was macht die Schulter?


----------



## nojumper (11. August 2005)

moin, 
hab' letztes Jahr 'n selbst vermurkstes Laufrad bei Bikers Point in Kirkel zentrieren lassen und selbst nicht geglaubt, dass das noch geht...Ergebnis war 1a, das Ding ist bis heute perfekt, obwohl's arg malrätiert wird 
Denke, dann werden die auch sauber einspeichen können...


----------



## Crazy Eddie (13. August 2005)

bikers point macht definitiv klasse laufräder. ist aber auch nicht ganz billig, und wie es mit sonstwo gekauften naben aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (13. August 2005)

Also ich kann den Puhl in Niederlinxweiler empfehlen. Da sind Leute, die das super gut können.


----------



## biker1967 (14. August 2005)

Hi Crazzy Eddie

also BP in Kirkel-Limbach is einfach spitze.Hab auch schon einige Naben zum einspeichen vorbeigebracht; Echt guter Service! 

Der Laden is wirklich weier zu empfehlen


----------



## bikecrazy (16. August 2005)

Ich würds selber machen, da sparst Du Dir den Weg und den Ärger. Du mußt die Laufräder ja nach einigen Km auch nochmal nachzentrieren lassen, da hast Du dann inkl. Fahrtkosten usw. auch schon das Geld für den Zentrierständer raus. Als Zeitaufwand fürs einspeichen mußt Du ca. 1-1,5 std. rechnen pro Laufrad.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (16. August 2005)

mit der entsprechenden anleitung aus dem internet ist das einspeichen wirklich nicht so schlimm wie man im ersten moment denkt. dreifach gekreuzt speich ich mittlerweile sogar ohne anleitung ein. das schwierigste ist halt, die speichen von null auf gleichmäßige spannung zu bringen. das einfädeln vorher und das feinzentrieren nachher sind so schlimm nicht. 
wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, habe ich meine laufradsätze vom bikers point nie zum nachzentrieren gebracht, die haben auch so gestanden wie ne eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (16. August 2005)

Werde mal bei bikers point anrufen und fragen was die so verlangen.


Schon mal danke für eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## schmelz (30. August 2005)

Eine wirklich gute Adresse ist Velo-Sport Sträßer in Lebach!


----------



## DeLocke (5. April 2011)

So dann will ich mal das Thema wieder aufleben lassen.

Will für dieses Jahr nen neuen LRS, doch woher? Sind die genannten immernoch TOP oder gibts noch alternativen?


----------



## amg 2 (5. April 2011)

der sträßer in lebach ist echt top


----------



## Da Anhänger (5. April 2011)

DeLocke du auch??dachte nur die bessere Hälfte wäre da eifig dabei..da sind wir zusammen unterwegs und du fragst nicht..nee nee nee  

Okyay, Strässer.sonst nix..bei uns rum.

gruß


----------



## DeLocke (5. April 2011)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> DeLocke du auch??dachte nur die bessere Hälfte wäre da eifig dabei..da sind wir zusammen unterwegs und du fragst nicht..nee nee nee
> 
> Okyay, Strässer.sonst nix..bei uns rum.
> 
> gruß




Habs verpeilt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (6. April 2011)

unterhalten uns in Lebach mal drüber..was du so wolle an Gewicht und vermögen.;-)
bei der besseren Hälfte von dir hab ich da ja schon ein paar infos bekommen.
die wird wohl was richtig leichtes bekommen.wenn es zuschlägt.


----------



## DeLocke (6. April 2011)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> unterhalten uns in Lebach mal drüber..was du so wolle an Gewicht und vermögen.;-)
> bei der besseren Hälfte von dir hab ich da ja schon ein paar infos bekommen.
> die wird wohl was richtig leichtes bekommen.wenn es zuschlägt.



bin in lebach net dabei, hab grad weisheitszahn gezogen bekommen und damit mindestens 1 Woche Sportverbot


----------



## Da Anhänger (7. April 2011)

mist stimmt ja haste erzählt.schreib mir mal was du ausgeben willst und was für material du dir vorstellst..


----------



## amg 2 (7. April 2011)

weis auch noch nicht genau ob ich dabei bin.

habe seit 2 wochen die frek und meine mandeln sind dick.

mal sehen.


----------

